# Old work vans



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Came across these the other day. We are getting close to our 100th in business and are looking forward to another 100. I would like to see the new vans wrapped to resemble the old ones. May look cool


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

That is absolutely awesome and is really something to be proud of.

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## tims007 (Aug 31, 2013)

those are so pretty .. i was thinking of maybe using older vans that are restored as a work van ..


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Very impressive. 

I love the phone numbers from yesteryear: Edgewood 1818.

Classic, very classic.


----------



## Unclog1776 (Feb 5, 2013)

How many trucks do you guys run nowadays?

Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


----------



## Turd Chaser (Dec 1, 2011)

Unclog1776 said:


> How many trucks do you guys run nowadays?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using PlumbingZone


We currently have 8 plumbing service trucks, 4 plumbing new construction trucks, 10 HVAC service trucks, 3 sheet metal workers in trucks, 1 steam fitter in a truck and 2 truck drivers.


----------



## Master Mark (Aug 14, 2009)

I like the trucks, they look like service or light duty trucks to me and it makes me wonder if your family had other much larger trucks to haul cast iron pipe and other heavy materials out to the job sites....


I also like seeing the plumbers in the first picture all dressed in something like service station uniforms on and also with service caps too.... you could never get the present day slobs to dress that fancey .... no way... butt crack and beards are the norm for 2013




(I just want to see if I can get a rise out of someone)


----------



## PlumbDumber (Aug 7, 2013)

You been peaking again !!!! Get out from behind me.


----------



## plbgbiz (Aug 27, 2010)

Turd Chaser said:


> We currently have 8 plumbing service trucks, 4 plumbing new construction trucks, 10 HVAC service trucks, 3 sheet metal workers in trucks, 1 steam fitter in a truck and 2 truck drivers.


With that many trucks, I would think you would have more than two truck drivers.


----------



## victoryplbaz (May 19, 2012)

That would look cool to have the trucks wrapped to match different generations of changes. I like the 3rd one. Would love to have one like that to just get parts and to park outside the office.


----------



## JK949 (Mar 18, 2009)

At least a Chevy HHR as a parts runner would be cool.


----------

